# Stuff and Things > Guns and Self Defense >  Bought a new handgun

## Old Ridge Runner

Well while I was out and about today I stopped at the local gun store so the wife could get another pair of house slippers.  While she was shopping I went to the sporting goods and I see this Phoenix Arms 22 long rifle hand gun.  I have wanted to get one to teach the youngest grandson how to use a handgun.  So I a looking at it and I ask to see it and it is really nice, 20 oz fully loaded and holds 11 rounds with one in the chamber, adjustable rear site, trigger and hammer block, so you can carry it with the hammer cocked as long as the hammer block is engaged.  I can even purchase a barrel and slide for a 22 LR acp hollow point round.  The price wasn't bad either, $159.00, a $164.00 with tax.

PHX_HP22NB.jpg

Mine is matte black.

----------

Conservative Libertarian (03-09-2015),Foghorn (03-09-2015),freyasman (03-09-2015),Pregnar Kraps (03-09-2015),Rudy2D (03-09-2015),Sheldonna (03-10-2015),usfan (03-09-2015)

----------


## Katzndogz

Ohh that is a nice one.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-09-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

i have a simular 22 semi.

bought it at a yard sale for $40.00..

squeeze the trigger, and pow!,,pow, pow!

yep three shot burst!

not always,,but about 70% of the time..and no jams!

[gotta be a seriously worn sear]..

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-09-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Well while I was out and about today I stopped at the local gun store so the wife could get another pair of house slippers.  While she was shopping I went to the sporting goods and I see this Phoenix Arms 22 long rifle hand gun.  I have wanted to get one to teach the youngest grandson how to use a handgun.  So I a looking at it and I ask to see it and it is really nice, 20 oz fully loaded and holds 11 rounds with one in the chamber, adjustable rear site, trigger and hammer block, so you can carry it with the hammer cocked as long as the hammer block is engaged.  I can even purchase a barrel and slide for a 22 LR acp hollow point round.  The price wasn't bad either, $159.00, a $164.00 with tax.
> 
> PHX_HP22NB.jpg
> 
> Mine is matte black.


Sure is handsome!

Hope it functions flawlessly for you and deals quick incapacity to those who threaten you.

PK

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-09-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

It's cute.  ;-)

----------


## usfan

That one was to teach the grandkids.. i'm sure he has another for 'teaching' any thugs who might need instruction...    :Thinking: 


Probably like this:

----------


## NaturalBorn

> That one was to teach the grandkids.. i'm sure he has another for 'teaching' any thugs who might need instruction...


OHHHH, for teaching the grandkids.  Ya gotta give 'em something they can hit the target with to make it fun.

 :Headbang: 

612_1220.JPG

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-09-2015),Sheldonna (03-10-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> i have a simular 22 semi.
> 
> bought it at a yard sale for $40.00..
> 
> squeeze the trigger, and pow!,,pow, pow!
> 
> yep three shot burst!
> 
> not always,,but about 70% of the time..and no jams!
> ...


The only thing I don't like about it is that after you insert the magazine you have to press the release button to sent the magazine the rest of the way home.

----------

Rudy2D (03-09-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> It's cute.  ;-)



And just the right size for a 10 year old to learn the working of and how to use an automatic.

----------

NaturalBorn (03-10-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> That one was to teach the grandkids.. i'm sure he has another for 'teaching' any thugs who might need instruction...   
> 
> 
> Probably like this:


Yep several and I am going to add one more as soon as my buddy gets out of the VA hospital for his back.

----------


## Rutabaga

> The only thing I don't like about it is that after you insert the magazine you have to press the release button to sent the magazine the rest of the way home.


is that a defect?

if not,,it just slows you down...

[betcha i could "fix" that]...you too!

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> is that a defect?
> 
> if not,,it just slows you down...
> 
> [betcha i could "fix" that]...you too!


It's build into the gun.  I may have a friend look into it after i finish teaching my grandson.

----------

Rutabaga (03-09-2015)

----------


## Rutabaga

> The only thing I don't like about it is that after you insert the magazine you have to press the release button to sent the magazine the rest of the way home.


seems like all that would do is slow you down..

easy fix..

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-09-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> seems like all that would do is slow you down..
> 
> easy fix..


How?

----------


## Rutabaga

> How?


if you are inclined,,remove the clip release, see how it interacts with the clip on the way in and remove any metal that restricts upward movement w/o sacrificing its original intent,,which is to keep the clip from falling OUT...

example: if its like a "spring pin and hole" design,,file the pin on the bottom/down side until it works like your door knob..slides in to lock..

whatever it is,,i think if you can get a look at it,,you would know whats required...remember though,,you void the warrenty...

try looking at an exploded view of it...

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-09-2015)

----------


## usfan

I got a new one, too.. picked it up last week.  here it is:


It's a philippine made ATI 'fatboy' in 45acp.  Basically, it is a smaller 1911, with a double stack magazine.  it holds 12 rounds in the mag, +1 in the chamber.  It's smaller than a 1911, but loaded feels just as heavy.  I've taken it to the range a couple of times, & its pretty accurate.  It would carry a little easier than a full size 1911, but not much.

It was a good deal, & i couldn't pass it up...

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-10-2015)

----------


## Rudy2D

> The only thing I don't like about it is that after you insert the magazine you have to press the release button to sent the magazine the rest of the way home.


That sucks.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> Yep several and I am going to add one more as soon as my buddy gets out of the VA hospital for his back.


LOL

Your post is worded in such a way as to suggest you are going to kick your buddy's ass while his back prevents him from putting up a good fight.

LOLOL

We all know that isn't what you meant but it's a funny idea for an animated character or in a comedy scene that one guy was gonna lay a beat down on his pal and then take 'Pal's' gun to add to his own collection after he gets home from the hospital and can't fight back.

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I got a new one, too.. picked it up last week.  here it is:
> 
> 
> It's a philippine made ATI 'fatboy' in 45acp.  Basically, it is a smaller 1911, with a double stack magazine.  it holds 12 rounds in the mag, +1 in the chamber.  It's smaller than a 1911, but loaded feels just as heavy.  I've taken it to the range a couple of times, & its pretty accurate.  It would carry a little easier than a full size 1911, but not much.
> 
> It was a good deal, & i couldn't pass it up...


Fat boy is right.

Are your hands big enough to really get a good 'puchase' on the grip?

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

And the best CCW weapon I continually read wherever I look, is the one you will actually carry and not leave at home...no matter what and for whatever reason.

Your Phoenix Arms .22 cal lr 10+1 semi automatic pistol looks like it would be un printed no matter what you wore.

Better to have a weapon than not have one.

That looks like one that you'd actually have with you.

Unlike the .44 Magnum hand cannon.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Well while I was out and about today I stopped at the local gun store so the wife could get another pair of house slippers.  While she was shopping I went to the sporting goods and I see this Phoenix Arms 22 long rifle hand gun.  I have wanted to get one to teach the youngest grandson how to use a handgun.  So I a looking at it and I ask to see it and it is really nice, 20 oz fully loaded and holds 11 rounds with one in the chamber, adjustable rear site, trigger and hammer block, so you can carry it with the hammer cocked as long as the hammer block is engaged.  I can even purchase a barrel and slide for a 22 LR acp hollow point round.  The price wasn't bad either, $159.00, a $164.00 with tax.
> 
> Attachment 7905
> 
> Mine is matte black.


Good price.  Nice & small (fits a purse OR holster nicely).

I like it!

----------


## usfan

> Fat boy is right.
> Are your hands big enough to really get a good 'puchase' on the grip?


I don't have large hands, but i grip it ok.  It's actually not much bigger than a regular 1911 grip.

----------


## DonGlock26

> Well while I was out and about today I stopped at the local gun store so the wife could get another pair of house slippers.  While she was shopping I went to the sporting goods and I see this Phoenix Arms 22 long rifle hand gun.  I have wanted to get one to teach the youngest grandson how to use a handgun.  So I a looking at it and I ask to see it and it is really nice, 20 oz fully loaded and holds 11 rounds with one in the chamber, adjustable rear site, trigger and hammer block, so you can carry it with the hammer cocked as long as the hammer block is engaged.  I can even purchase a barrel and slide for a 22 LR acp hollow point round.  The price wasn't bad either, $159.00, a $164.00 with tax.
> 
> Attachment 7905
> 
> Mine is matte black.



That's a nice little plinker to teach the young'uns on.  :Wink: 


I just got a new Glock 19 Gen 4. I love it. It carries really well due to the light weight and has 15+1
 of Speer's excellent Golddot 124gr +P 9mm crowd-pleasers on board.

I put some Ameriglo I-Dot Pro night sights on it.









I got the ones on the right.



Gel tests of the Golddot 9mm:

----------

freyasman (03-10-2015),Old Ridge Runner (03-10-2015),usfan (03-10-2015)

----------


## usfan

That glock is a fine pistol.. for all around gunnery, it is very likely the 'best'.  It's small enough to CC, but has enough capacity for a service pistol.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-10-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

..but as is usually the case, when one is just going down to the convenience store late at night, we simply drop a snub-nosed revolver into our pocket.  2gunsfiring.gif

----------

usfan (03-10-2015)

----------


## usfan

> The only thing I don't like about it is that after you insert the magazine you have to press the release button to sent the magazine the rest of the way home.


Is that supposed to be a 'feature'?  Maybe it is just new & off a bit, & will wear in with use.  i've never heard of a pistol that needs the mag release pressed to insert it.  Perhaps just a little 'fluff & buff' would make it work like it should.. assuming it is not supposed to be this way.

ok, i just did a quick search.. evidently it IS a 'feature' with this pistol, but there are easy vids for modding it.  Sounds like a nice pistol.  I already have several 22s, so don't need another!

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-10-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> ..but as is usually the case, when one is just going down to the convenience store late at night, we simply drop a snub-nosed revolver into our pocket.  2gunsfiring.gif


A pocket pistol in the hand beats a 1911 in the gun safe every time.

----------

NaturalBorn (03-10-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> A pocket pistol in the hand beats a 1911 in the gun safe every time.


Ain't it the truth!

Besides, prosecuting attorneys love to point out to the jury (none of whom have the slightest bit knowledge of weapons) the huge black evil hand cannon, man-killing machine you own with the super flesh-ripping hi-tech armor-piercing bullets you carried in your 16 round magazine clip while you were out hunting for an innocent cherub, alter boy, magna cum laude child to shoot.

----------


## DonGlock26

Seriously, as far as a jury goes, you want to use a small revolver with wood grips in the streets for self defense.

At home, a shotgun or lever action rifle with wood furniture. It has that Western good guy effect.  :Wink: 


Good gun:







Evil gun:





Psst- They are both 12ga Remington 870's. LOL!!

----------

NaturalBorn (03-10-2015)

----------


## Dr. Felix Birdbiter

> Seriously, as far as a jury goes, you want to use a small revolver with wood grips in the streets for self defense.
> 
> At home, a shotgun or lever action rifle with wood furniture. It has that Western good guy effect. 
> 
> 
> Good gun:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No no no.  The bottom gun is obviously an ASSAULT RIFLE designed only for mass murder and mayhem in the streets.

----------


## usfan

> ..but as is usually the case, when one is just going down to the convenience store late at night, we simply drop a snub-nosed revolver into our pocket.  Attachment 7917


+1
That is my CC of choice.  compact, powerful, lightweight, easy to carry.  Those are tough to beat, for an all around carry weapon.





> A pocket pistol in the hand beats a 1911 in the gun safe every time.


+1
But if you're going to carry something, a bigger caliber is better.  I would much rather have a 9mm or 38spl than a 22, in a crisis.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-10-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> No no no.  The bottom gun is obviously an ASSAULT RIFLE designed only for mass murder and mayhem in the streets.



Top gun:






Bottom gun:

----------


## DonGlock26

> +1
> That is my CC of choice.  compact, powerful, lightweight, easy to carry.  Those are tough to beat, for an all around carry weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> But if you're going to carry something, a bigger caliber is better.  I would much rather have a 9mm or 38spl than a 22, in a crisis.



Good choice. I have a S&W .38spl snubby. These days I carry a Ruger LCP with a Hogue rubber grip 
in business casual clothing.

----------

usfan (03-10-2015)

----------


## usfan

I've thought about getting one of those 380 pocket pistols.  but i have too many calibers to reload already, & don't feel like adding another!  there are some 9s that are pretty close, & i have a couple of those, but they are still bigger than the 380 subcompacts.  I might get one, someday, if someone prys the snubbie from my cold, dead fingers...    :Laughing7:

----------

DonGlock26 (03-10-2015),Pregnar Kraps (03-10-2015)

----------


## DonGlock26

> I've thought about getting one of those 380 pocket pistols.  but i have too many calibers to reload already, & don't feel like adding another!  there are some 9s that are pretty close, & i have a couple of those, but they are still bigger than the 380 subcompacts.  I might get one, someday, if someone prys the snubbie from my cold, dead fingers...



Worked like a charm here:

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> That sucks.


Yeah, guess it is something I'll have to get use to.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> LOL
> 
> Your post is worded in such a way as to suggest you are going to kick your buddy's ass while his back prevents him from putting up a good fight.
> 
> LOLOL
> 
> We all know that isn't what you meant but it's a funny idea for an animated character or in a comedy scene that one guy was gonna lay a beat down on his pal and then take 'Pal's' gun to add to his own collection after he gets home from the hospital and can't fight back.


I didn't mean for it to sound like that.  I am making him a trade for a Judge, but until now things on my side have been stopping us from getting together, and now his back problem is keeping us from getting together.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-10-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Fat boy is right.
> 
> Are your hands big enough to really get a good 'puchase' on the grip?


That is sweet, I'd like to try that one.  I can buy a slide and barrel and convert the HP-22 I just bought can shoot 22 ACP.  Since the slide and barrel are only $20.00 a piece I just might do it.  More fun than throwing cow pies at a barrel if progressives.

----------

Pregnar Kraps (03-10-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> +1
> That is my CC of choice.  compact, powerful, lightweight, easy to carry.  Those are tough to beat, for an all around carry weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> But if you're going to carry something, a bigger caliber is better.  I would much rather have a 9mm or 38spl than a 22, in a crisis.


Yes, although there is something very intriguing about an NAA .22 WMR 5 shot revolver with a laser sight.

Show me a two legged threat that could continue assaulting me if they are shot, just once, in the face with a .22 Mag round at any distance.

Just once.

That would be considered "a little can of 'Whup Ass'."




The NAA Black Widow, shown here with the LaserLyte Venom, is designed  for deep concealment as a backup gun or for times when carrying even a  subcompact pistol is impractical.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> And the best CCW weapon I continually read wherever I look, is the one you will actually carry and not leave at home...no matter what and for whatever reason.
> 
> Your Phoenix Arms .22 cal lr 10+1 semi automatic pistol looks like it would be un printed no matter what you wore.
> 
> Better to have a weapon than not have one.
> 
> That looks like one that you'd actually have with you.
> 
> Unlike the .44 Magnum hand cannon.


I had some errands to run today and was out from 8:30 until 11:30 this morning and tucked into my waist band of my right hip and it was nice, very easy to conceal, unlike my XDM, and very comfortable.  I have two holsters from a vest I bought from the NRA and they were held into the vest with Velcro.  I was thinking about sewing some Velcro to the inside waist band of my jeans and using those holsters.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> Good price.  Nice & small (fits a purse OR holster nicely).
> 
> I like it!


I couldn't believe it when I saw it. It's just the right size for my grandson's hand.  He's already a dead shot with a rifle, I don't think it will take him long to master this little hand gun.  I had it tucked into my waist band while I was out and about this morning and it wasn't uncomfortable at all.  I think this is going to be my carry weapon for the summer, light an easy to conceal.  It's ideal for close protection like car jacking, if you are inside the car three rounds at close range with a 22lr jacketed hollow point that I shoot can do lots of damage and the ammo is cheap.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> That's a nice little plinker to teach the young'uns on. 
> 
> 
> I just got a new Glock 19 Gen 4. I love it. It carries really well due to the light weight and has 15+1
>  of Speer's excellent Golddot 124gr +P 9mm crowd-pleasers on board.
> 
> I put some Ameriglo I-Dot Pro night sights on it.
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet.

----------

DonGlock26 (03-11-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

> +1
> That is my CC of choice.  compact, powerful, lightweight, easy to carry.  Those are tough to beat, for an all around carry weapon.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1
> But if you're going to carry something, a bigger caliber is better.  I would much rather have a 9mm or 38spl than a 22, in a crisis.


And the F2F procedure is, pull the trigger again.  No drop the mag, rack the slide, reinsert the mag, slap it home rack the slide, pull the trigger repeat as necessary.  ;-)

----------

usfan (03-10-2015)

----------


## Pregnar Kraps

> I couldn't believe it when I saw it. It's just the right size for my grandson's hand.  He's already a dead shot with a rifle, I don't think it will take him long to master this little hand gun.  I had it tucked into my waist band while I was out and about this morning and it wasn't uncomfortable at all.  I think this is going to be my carry weapon for the summer, light an easy to conceal.  It's ideal for close protection like car jacking, if you are inside the car three rounds at close range with a 22lr jacketed hollow point that I shoot can do lots of damage and the ammo is cheap.


I seem to recall having seen reports of .22 hollow point being not as good as ball ammo.

Penetration is less with hollow points.

.22 cal ball rounds get close to or greater than 11" penetration in gel.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-10-2015)

----------


## usfan

> Yes, although there is something very intriguing about an NAA .22 WMR 5 shot revolver with a laser sight.
> 
> Show me a two legged threat that could continue assaulting me if they are shot, just once, in the face with a .22 Mag round at any distance.
> 
> Just once.
> 
> That would be considered "a little can of 'Whup Ass'."
> 
> 
> ...


I have one of those, & i usually toss it in my pocket when taking the miniature dog for a walk, as coyote repellant.  I have both cylinders, but mostly use the 22lr.  But you are right, the 22wmr approaches the 9mm in ballistics, & is a very formidable caliber.  I prefer the lcr for accuracy, but for a belly gun, the 22wmr would be fine.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-10-2015),Pregnar Kraps (03-10-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

Hollow point bullets do not always expand on impact with layers of clothing, leather or denim coats, etc. filling the 'hollow'.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-10-2015),Pregnar Kraps (03-10-2015)

----------


## Sheldonna

> I couldn't believe it when I saw it. It's just the right size for my grandson's hand.  He's already a dead shot with a rifle, I don't think it will take him long to master this little hand gun.  I had it tucked into my waist band while I was out and about this morning and it wasn't uncomfortable at all.  I think this is going to be my carry weapon for the summer, light an easy to conceal.  It's ideal for close protection like car jacking, if you are inside the car three rounds at close range with a 22lr jacketed hollow point that I shoot can do lots of damage and the ammo is cheap.


I've been shopping for one of those holster T-shirts that I could wear under a loose shirt.  That gun would fit very nicely!  They are kinda expensive, but hey....it's an investment in safety.  lol

----------


## freyasman

> I seem to recall having seen reports of .22 hollow point being not as good as ball ammo.
> 
> Penetration is less with hollow points.
> 
> .22 cal ball rounds get close to or greater than 11" penetration in gel.


Most good 22lr hollowpoints like CCI Stingers and whatnot, are designed for 22lr *rifles*.... they don't expand when fired from small pistol barrels due to the lower muzzle velocity generated by the shorter barrel. You're better off using a heavier grain solid bullet and at least get a little more penetration.

----------

usfan (03-10-2015)

----------


## NaturalBorn

For super deep concealment for in NPE, try the Smart Carry Holster www.SmartCarry.Com.  I'm on my second one ready to order a third after 12 years of use.

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> I've been shopping for one of those holster T-shirts that I could wear under a loose shirt.  That gun would fit very nicely!  They are kinda expensive, but hey....it's an investment in safety.  lol


Have you tried the NRA store?

----------


## DonGlock26

My deep concealment is a Kel-Tec P-32. It is super thin and light with 7+1 rounds of .32acp. 
I just use ball ammo (FMJ) for penetration. It beats stern words for self defense.

----------


## Sheldonna

> Have you tried the NRA store?


No, but good idea.

----------

Old Ridge Runner (03-12-2015)

----------


## Old Ridge Runner

> My deep concealment is a Kel-Tec P-32. It is super thin and light with 7+1 rounds of .32acp. 
> I just use ball ammo (FMJ) for penetration. It beats stern words for self defense.


That is nice.

----------


## usfan

> It beats stern words for self defense.


That's silly.  Everybody knows all you need is a 'gun free zone' sign up, & criminals will stay away.
 :Laughing7:

----------

freyasman (03-12-2015)

----------


## old wood

> Sure is handsome!
> 
> Hope it functions flawlessly for you and deals quick incapacity to those who threaten you.
> 
> PK


  Frankly.... a .22 isn't gonna be  so "incapacitating" but  unless the whole Hells Angels have a "hit" on you... you may NOT really need some hand cannon.   In the last 30 yrs I never had ANY reason to whip out a gun.   Bad Guys Breaking in?  Odds are it's a dumbass teenager from a block away looking to steam some minor shit and leave.  Shoot him with a ,22.. odds are he gives up..goes to jail.  I'd rather NOT kill a kid who was tring to steal the DVD player.

The majority of handgun shootings are fairly close rang..as in 10-20 ft or less.

----------

